# Gagging anyone?? Not throwing up.



## Blessed1

Well, last week I started gagging. I gag when I brush my teeth. I gag after I eat. I gag after taking my prenatal's. I gag in the mornings. I gag sometimes for no reason. I gag and I am not nauseous or dizzy, I just gag and cough a few times. I never feel sick to my stomach.
My gagging is never followed by vomiting...until tonight! lol I actually started gagging for no apparent reason when i was in the bathroom and couldn't stop gagging that I made myself throw up!! lol YUK!! It was sick. Is this a from of "morning sickness"?? Is this what you girls mean when you talk about "morning sickness"? or is this my own little weird thing? :)

Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## tonyamanda

not sure hun but im gagging in the morning.. I also cough a bit then gag but im good the rest of the day :)


----------



## KayCee114

I'm out of the being sick stage (that only happened 4 times anyway) but I still gag first thing in the morning every time I take a bite of breakfast, and also when brushing my teeth in the morning and evening. 

It is really annoying! Like you I don't feel sick when it happens, it's just wierd!

Xxx


----------



## Smiley Lou

Hi Blessed1. 

Oh yes, I can sympathise with you on this one. I quite often gag and sometimes I have to make myself calm down so I dont. I have only been sick from it once, but that was because of a really bad smell that set me off. I think it is because my body hates being sick and my body tries not too be, but the gaging is a half way point. Its horrid. The car sets me off too !

Hopefully, just one more week of it !!


----------



## JemmaD

I had this from when i got my bfp upto 11 weeks, i had it every day and still get it on and off now i was only ever sick once at 8 weeks, i really feel for you hun, try and have a drink of water as soon as you wake up it may help xx


----------



## quail

yes this is morning sickness i have it all day everyday its not fun is it,lol.xxx


----------



## RaeEW89

I gag, I havent actually thrown up just been nauseus, then when I smell something that doesnt agree with me I gag. Its a bit annoying.


----------



## nellis10

I gag when cleaning my teeth and I ahve nausea non stop at the moment...when it comes it stays and usually after I've had my prenatal and cup of tea...

Last pregnancy it started at about 6 weeks until 13 weeks and would be mildish in the morning, heavier in the afternoon, by the evening I would be on a tugboat in a force 10 gale :boat: and by about 11pm my head would be down the toilet pan!!! :sick:

Oh the wonderful joys, I wouldn't miss it for the world...lol


----------



## Shady_R

I gagged really bad with my first one. The worst was serving brandy. I had to hold the glass at arms length other wise i was in the loo lol. This time round not so bad certain smells do it and using mouth wash when i gargle so i just rinse now lol. Hope i goes for you soon.


----------



## dovehouse

i gag all the time, only been sick once....thing is i have such a phobia of being sick, and gagging makes it worse cos i tink i will be sick!!!my mouth goes all watery and i start hyperventilating incase i actually throw up!its so pathetic but i cant help it!it started about week 8 and am now week 12 and it stil happens, dont know what sets it off and is pretty much all day long......drives me mad!!


----------



## lanaross

Ladies hate to disappoint yall :) but I still gag from time to time and I am in second tri especially brushing my teeth. I never throw up though. Switch your toothpaste to cinnamon if you can stomach it (I hate it so have to deal). 

Old wives tale: if you gag but don't throw up, it's a boy :) Completely not scientific but thought I'd share :)


----------



## vixta

I gag at everything. Brushing my teeth, horrible smells, etc. When i am about to eat something i have to work my way up to it, it takes me ages to actually eat it, i sit there looking at it for ages just gagging! then when i am half way through i cant take it anymore and it goes in the bin!

The brushing my teeth gagging thing started when i just brushed my tongue but now i only have to put the toothbrush near my mouth and i have had it! And once it starts it doesnt stop, i am ther for ages trying to stop the involutary spasms of heaving.... by the end of it there are tears streaming down my face and i ache from top to bottom!

Wish it would end ...... how much longer now !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vickie

completely normal. I gagged when i was brushing my teeth mostly. I found that changing my tooth paste to one that created less foam in my mouth helped loads


----------



## Natnee

Oh cleaning teeth is such a joy. Some evenings I just DON'T because my nausea is worst in the evenings. I have worked out to not be too generous with the toothpaste as more foam makes it worse, like Vickie says. Also not to stand up cleaning but to lean over the sink so the foam doesn't run down too far back.


----------



## BBonBoard

yes, Gagging is a form of morning sickness. I had a few weeks where I would wake up running for the bathroom, be sick and then felt fine the rest of the day. Then a few days later I woke up and felt fine, I thought I was past the morning sickness, YAY! But then I started the whole gagging thing, I would gag first thing in the morning, while eatting breakfast, at certain smells, I still feel like gaging once in a while. I found that having a bottle of water with me at ALL times seems to have helped. Good Luck and I hope you start feeling better soon.


----------



## BBonBoard

lanaross said:


> Old wives tale: if you gag but don't throw up, it's a boy :) Completely not scientific but thought I'd share :)

This is NOT a very good wives tale. LOL, I gagged a ton and never threw up from it in the end of first tri, and beggining of second, and have had confirmed twice now that I am having a GIRL.


----------



## Vickie

I didn't throw up much either (just once really) and I have a girl as well :lol:


----------



## babyhope

Wow this is good to know! I too am constantly gagging! In fact it feels like there is a gag at the back of my throat ALL THE TIME! I hate it! I've only thrown up 2 times....I hope this goes away soon, and I feel normal again!


----------



## wittylass

Yey you're all gagging girlies too  Sorry..I was panicing a bit and just found this thread. I have never been pregnant before and have been gagging for a a good week now...not actually sick, but gagging - so reading all your posts made me feel better, thank you ladies 
I made a lovely sunday roast today, all the trimmings, put a sprout in my mouth and promptly gagged and couldn't chew it fast enough! Bizarre - i normally love them, but that's the end of the sprouts for me! Awful. Just hope I don't start gagging when I'm stuffing chocolate in my mouth 
Sorry I'm new to the Forums and dont quite know what I'm doing, so hope this post makes it 
x


----------



## LogansMama

Thats me too. I gag a LOT. Rarely vomit, but occasionally... mostly its just gagging though.


----------



## photo_mama

Yep, gagging is totally a morning sickness symptom! I remember when I was pregnant for the first time, I expected morning sickness to feel like it does when you're sick with a flu or something, but after 3 pregnancies, I realize that it's more of a hungry feeling, even if you can't eat, mixed with gagging, which sometimes leads to vomiting, and occasionally indigestion or that acidic feeling in your stomach...very different than the "typical" nausea we're all used to.


----------



## Blessed1

Wow everyone...thank YOU for making me feel "normal". lol I went to the beach today and ate at a restaurant and every time I went into a public restroom and saw a toilet, my gagging started again!! lol. I literally had to "psyche" myself out or I wouldn't have stopped! 

Thanks ladies! :)


----------



## createdbyHim

Hello, Ladies!

I am 5 weeks pregnant and should be 6 weeks tomorrow or Thursday. I began gagging yesterday :( I am terrified of vomiting and honestly, can't afford to be sick...I only weigh about 104 lbs. I lose weight very quickly, so I'm concerned about that right now. Any ideas? Unfortunately, food isn't very appealing to me. I want to eat, but nothing really sounds good. My 1st major gag attack occurred last night and it didn't last too long, but I only ate crackers, little bit of toast and p-butter and g-ale. 
More or less, I wanted to post my sympathies and let you know that I appreciate you all sharing your experiences! I feel a little less crazy now that I know others gagg too. I thought it was a pre-cursor for puking, but I guess it doesn't have to be. I am going to try hard to not think about it and relax. 
Hope you are all feeling wekk today!!


----------



## createdbyHim

Oops! I meant to say that I hope you are all feeling "WELL" today!!!


----------



## Blessed1

CreatedbyHim: I've only thrown up 3 times since I found out I was pregnant (which i think is good)! And I had to "fight" off the urge to vomit probably twice with success! :) I still gag...and it gets pretty bad that I have to calm myself down before I really vomit! I gag right after I eat too or when I start to get nauseas. 
I found that ginger crystals (in water) help me with nausea along with munching on cracker (wheat thins, ritz, saltines) through out the day. :)

Wishing you the best.


----------



## Tulip

Blessed, I have exactly what you do... it's been worse today, funnily enough. The joys of pregnancy!


----------



## Kacie

photo_mama said:


> Yep, gagging is totally a morning sickness symptom! I remember when I was pregnant for the first time, I expected morning sickness to feel like it does when you're sick with a flu or something, but after 3 pregnancies, I realize that it's more of a hungry feeling, even if you can't eat, mixed with gagging, which sometimes leads to vomiting, and occasionally indigestion or that acidic feeling in your stomach...very different than the "typical" nausea we're all used to.

This sounds almost exactly like my ms.

Mine started with gagging non stop.. with no particular trigger other than getting up first thing in the morning. I woul have to force down a biscuit to get it to stop. Then it turned into trying to be sick (but stomach was always empty at this point)

Now the sickness has swapped to evenings and eating doesn't seem to prevent it anymore but does help for about 30 minutes or so.

I don't mind it at the moment but mine is not frequent and I'm currently off work for the week... hoping the ms will disappear before I go back to work.

I really hope your ms clears quickly for you. :kiss:


----------



## vespersonicca

photo_mama said:


> Yep, gagging is totally a morning sickness symptom! I remember when I was pregnant for the first time, I expected morning sickness to feel like it does when you're sick with a flu or something, but after 3 pregnancies, I realize that it's more of a hungry feeling, even if you can't eat, mixed with gagging, which sometimes leads to vomiting, and occasionally indigestion or that acidic feeling in your stomach...very different than the "typical" nausea we're all used to.

*This is an excellent insight! It's so true that most women hear about this "nausea and vomiting" bit and try to conceptualize it which is kind of hard to do since we usually only do it when we're sick before pregnancy. I was so weirded out by the gagging and wondered if it was part of MS or not.

My first gagging happened late in week 5. I have had occasional morning (before pregnancy) where I had an urgent feeling to get a scarf off of my throat and while gagging. It happened last week quite unexpectedly and lead to vomiting. Luckily it was before breakfast (probably contributed to it actually) so I didn't have much to throw up. 

It's picked up this week a lot more and doesn't only happen when I go outside into the snow. I've suffered particularly when I leave a shopping center and enter that area outside where the smokers have just put out their cigarettes. That lead to the second vomiting...

Still no problems with eating or brushing my teeth but I started gagging in bed this morning.... Seems that my MS is still up and coming *


----------



## Joyzerelly

I keep gagging too. If my scarf is too close to my throat, and for no real reason. I haven't been sick either but I do feel queasy quite a lot of the time and I'm wearing anti sickness wrist bands 24/7. I daren't take them off, apart from when I shower.


----------



## Blessed1

I still gag too..lol. And it's for no reason!


----------



## Kaitybug

I have been doing this, too! Sometimes just the thought of something makes me gag, and then any bad smell, gross sight makes me gag violently. It didn't actually throw up from it until today:( Good to know it's normal, although not very fun! :)


----------



## Blessed1

not very fun at all.. :)


----------

